# *www.neotech-computers.com/   for  all  the best  prices its at andheri mumbai



## hackers2005.3721 (May 27, 2007)

hey  all  hii  .  after searching for online best  prices  and good shop .  i  found this shop  and also gives  best  prices  and near to  me too  


*www.neotech-computers.com/
in this site  it gives  the prices also but i  think  yes prices r  high in site as compared to  going there i  brought a lg lcd  17  inch  for  9000 rs  and in  site  its written  9300 and its has a beeter prices than  it  wares


----------



## janitha (May 27, 2007)

The prices there are not at all realistic. See for eg:-
E6400 	1.80 GHz 	Core 2 Duo 	Rs. 5350
X2 3800+ 	2.00GHz 	Socket AM2  Rs. 5300
While the former seems too low, the latter is definitely too much.
and the last update is 11th May.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 27, 2007)

*Re: *www.neotech-computers.com/   for  all  the best  prices its at andheri mum*



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> The prices there are not at all realistic. See for eg:-
> E6400     1.80 GHz     Core 2 Duo     Rs. 5350
> X2 3800+     2.00GHz     Socket AM2  Rs. 5300
> While the former seems too low, the latter is definitely too much.
> and the last update is 11th May.



Yeah, E6400 for Rs 5350 must be a typo for E4300. Other than that, most prices are goood enough


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (May 27, 2007)

yaa  i  called them  up  they  told me  that  the amd  prices r  worng  of prosser


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 27, 2007)

Hmm.. I'll suggest *theitwares.com . ..


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2007)

even I'll suggest *www.theitdepot.com     (Madras) 
btwn does ny one know some thing like above from Bangalore?


----------



## cvvikram (May 29, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> even I'll suggest *www.theitdepot.com (Madras)
> btwn does ny one know some thing like above from Bangalore?


 
*computerwarehousepricelist.com/


----------



## techno_funky (May 29, 2007)

Woah!!! Thanks for the heads up man ,this is a nice shop nice dealer to deal with as well . I reccomend this shop to everyone


----------

